# Can bunnies have babies/mate with siblings?



## loppybun (Oct 19, 2014)

So I know this is a silly question and I should really know this! But can rabbits have babies with their siblings? I am new to rabbits and bunnies so could they.........???


----------



## madisonl702 (Oct 19, 2014)

They CAN breed but idk a lot of people that do....


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Oct 19, 2014)

Once the rabbits turn about 3-5 months, they are able to breed. Sibling can breed but that isn't allowed in a pedigree. So they can, but try not to.


~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------



## loppybun (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok! Because if I keep a male and female from the same litter will they mate?


----------



## loppybun (Oct 19, 2014)

I have contacted the seller and reserved two but I would like to keep them in the same cage


----------



## Azerane (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, they can and will mate, even though they are siblings bunnies don't think about it that way and will just go for it anyway.

If you want to keep them together they will have to be spayed and neutered, otherwise they will fight and/or have babies. Shelter rabbits are usually desexed anyway, are these ones not?


----------



## loppybun (Oct 19, 2014)

So should I just get one?? That sound better! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## maria117 (Oct 19, 2014)

loppybun said:


> So should I just get one?? That sound better! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;




In my experience, I got one female and when she was spayed I brought in a neutered male and they were able to bond. I've read a lot that baby rabbit bunny bonds do not always stick when they get older so IN MY OPINION (for what it's worth) I would get the 1 until they are fixed and then introduce a friend. Go look at the house rabbit society for more information on bonding


----------



## loppybun (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## JBun (Oct 20, 2014)

Another alternative is going to your shelter or rescue and get an already spayed/neutered adult rabbit(s). Some places may even already have a bonded pair. The benefit is getting a rabbit that is already fixed is usually much cheaper than having to take your rabbit(s) to your vet to have it done. Plus it saves you the stress of dealing with post spay/neuter recovery. And let me tell you, it can be quite stressful. It is also good to get a rabbit that is already an adult, as you can see what their personality is already like. You can usually sit and spend some time with each rabbit you are interested in at the shelter to see which rabbit is the best match for you. Yes baby bunnies are cute, but that cute baby phase only lasts a few weeks, and many times their personality changes once those hormones kick in, and you can end up with an adult rabbit with a completely different personality than it had as a baby. The other benefit is if you can find an already bonded pair or the place will bond for you, this can save you a lot of aggravation in having to try to bond yourself. Believe me, it can be quite difficult and challenging, and in some cases it doesn't work out and you are left with two rabbits that have to remain separate.

After owning many rabbits over many years, I have learned a bit, and recommend to anyone to get an already fixed adult rabbit. It is really the best way to go.


----------



## loppybun (Oct 20, 2014)

JBun said:


> Another alternative is going to your shelter or rescue and get an already spayed/neutered adult rabbit(s). Some places may even already have a bonded pair. The benefit is getting a rabbit that is already fixed is usually much cheaper than having to take your rabbit(s) to your vet to have it done. Plus it saves you the stress of dealing with post spay/neuter recovery. And let me tell you, it can be quite stressful. It is also good to get a rabbit that is already an adult, as you can see what their personality is already like. You can usually sit and spend some time with each rabbit you are interested in at the shelter to see which rabbit is the best match for you. Yes baby bunnies are cute, but that cute baby phase only lasts a few weeks, and many times their personality changes once those hormones kick in, and you can end up with an adult rabbit with a completely different personality than it had as a baby. The other benefit is if you can find an already bonded pair or the place will bond for you, this can save you a lot of aggravation in having to try to bond yourself. Believe me, it can be quite difficult and challenging, and in some cases it doesn't work out and you are left with two rabbits that have to remain separate.
> 
> After owning many rabbits over many years, I have learned a bit, and recommend to anyone to get an already fixed adult rabbit. It is really the best way to go.



That is exactly what I will do then!  I will go to pets at home as they have rescued rabbits! Thanks for the idea &#128523;&#128523;&#128523;


----------



## JBun (Oct 20, 2014)

If you are in the UK, you have a lot of rabbit rescues there too. So if you are wanting a bonded pair, they will often already have their rabbits bonded, so this would be a really good way to get them. Saves you all the fuss of bonding. They'll also have individual rabbits as well, if you don't find one at PAH that you are interested in.


----------



## loppybun (Oct 20, 2014)

Please may you name some rabbit rescues?


----------



## JBun (Oct 20, 2014)

Whereabouts in the UK are you, so I can try and see if there may be a rabbit rescue near you?


----------



## loppybun (Oct 20, 2014)

London!!


----------



## JBun (Oct 20, 2014)

This link has listings for rescues in your country. It also has listings for rabbits available for rehoming.
http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/centres.asp
http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/search_form.asp


----------



## Amelia1star (Oct 20, 2014)

I have gotten my buns from an ARBA breeder who says NOT to breed brothers and sisters. Not only because they won't be show rabbits but because they could get hurt. You can breed the mother and the son but stray from breeding the father and daughter. This is only what I have heard tho.  sorry if I sounded biased, both the breeder and my mom told me this.


----------

